# Logitech G27 Erfahrungen, bzw alternative



## Pat149501 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.

Hat hier irgendjemand das Logitech G27? Denn ich will mir gerne eines  kaufen (mein Vater zahlt die Hälfte), da ih einige Rennspiele habe und  das mit der Tastatur doch etwas unsimulationsmässig ist. 
Ich hab es für 266€ gesehen, und frage außerdem, ob ich es auch noch günstiger irgendwo herbekomme. 


Mfg
Pat149501


----------



## Xion4 (2. Oktober 2010)

Also:

Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich

Und Alternative? 

>>>Fanatec.com

das wäre mein Favourit, wenn ich schon so viel Geld ausgebe 

Dazu die Clubsport Pedale...


----------



## Pat149501 (2. Oktober 2010)

Also die Fanatec Porsche Lenkräder haben keine H-Schaltung, welche ich sehr gerne hätte.


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ähmm doch:
>>>Fanatec.com
>>>Fanatec.com


----------



## Pat149501 (3. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt... 
Aber da ich Porsche nicht wirklich mag wird es schwer sich für ein solches zu entscheiden. ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab ein G25 was dem G27 ja sehr ähnlich ist, und ich kann dir sagen, es ist Klasse bis auf 2 Ausnahmen:
1.Es ist bei Drehen sehr Laut
2.Die Gangschaltung ist viel zu weich und schwammig, außerdem sind die Pedale (Gas,Bremse,Kupplung) zu Weich,Hart,Weich also zu leicht bzw schwer zu drücken.
mfg


----------



## Pat149501 (3. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Auskunft 

Also das mit der Drehlautstärke wurde beim G27 behoben. 
Welche Spiele werden eigentlich unterstützt?

Ich hab: F1 2010, GRID, Dirt 2, NFS Shift, NFS Undercover. Werden alle unterstützt?


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Oktober 2010)

Also F1 schon, Grid weiß ich nicht, Dirt 2 Ja, NFS Shift mit Mod, Undercover weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Pat149501 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ok gut danke. Ist die optische Abtastung des G25 (G27) gut?


----------



## david430 (3. Oktober 2010)

also nfs undercover mit lenkrad  da kannste en gamepad nehmen und dich von der leitplanke leiten lassen, dafür kauft man sich kein lenkrad^^


----------



## Pat149501 (3. Oktober 2010)

ja also ich kauf es mir hauptsächlich wegen NFS Shift, F1 2010, GRID, Dirt2, TDU, bald TDU2


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Oktober 2010)

Also mit TDU und TDU 2 funktioniert es super, und bei Shift brauchst du halt ein Mod, Dirt 2 geht und F1 und Grid auch


----------



## Pat149501 (3. Oktober 2010)

Wunderbar 
250€ sind aber schon happig ^^


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Oktober 2010)

Ha mein G25 hat nur 100€ gekostet


----------



## Pat149501 (3. Oktober 2010)

warum das? Sonderangebot oder was?


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Oktober 2010)

Jop


----------



## Pat149501 (3. Oktober 2010)

hehe.. 
Wie es im Moment aussieht bekomm ich das lenkrad zu Weihnachten, wenn die Noten passen 
mein Vater sagte, dass ich bis dahin noch Geld sparen soll und mir dann eine neue Graka kaufen kann


----------

